# stained awning



## mr. ed (Feb 6, 2002)

Dear fellow rvers: I have a badly stained awning (top side only). Seems to be a brownish crust that coats the top of the fabric, not a part of it (I can scrape it off with a key). I've tried Tilex, bleach and water, etc. Any ideas? thanks.

                 Mr. Ed
                 1990 Fleetwood Flair
                 2000 Saturn toad


----------



## Cliff (Feb 6, 2002)

stained awning

Ummm, keep scraping? Sounds like some hot water and good scrub brush, coupled with a bottle of Pinesol or something similar ought to work. Have any idea what that brown stuff is???

*C*

*Chaos reigns within. Reflect, repent, and reboot.
                                 Order shall return.*

www.gonecamping.net


----------



## FogNobber (Feb 7, 2002)

stained awning

I think I'd try soft scrub on a small spot to see if it works

'98 Kountry Star 5th wheel
'99 F350 Lariat PSD dually


----------



## mr. ed (Feb 8, 2002)

stained awning

Hello to both of you. Thanks for your response. I posted this question on some other RV-related sites, and the answers that I am
getting relate to using more elbow grease. I will try again with a
different kind of brush, since the one I originally used (a car wash
type) was too soft. A suggestion was made to obtain a brush with a
bug remover or scotch brite type of pad. Makes sense. I would really
like to remove this stuff, since the awning itself is in physically
good shape. I don't put it out, as it is so ugly right now and really
detracts from my rig's looks. I'll try again in a few weeks and inform
you of results. Thanks again.

                                mr. ed

               '90 Fleetwood Flair 30'
               '00 Saturn SL2 toad


----------



## Cliff (Feb 9, 2002)

stained awning

I don't know what that stuff is made of, but perhaps if you can't get it off, you might try painting it! I know that sounds a little goofy, but our detail people at work do that with things like "soft" Jeep doors and such, and they claim it works fine. I've never seen one come back with the paint falling off! Just a thought...

*C*

*Chaos reigns within. Reflect, repent, and reboot.
                                 Order shall return.*

www.gonecamping.net


----------



## mr. ed (Feb 9, 2002)

stained awning

Cliff...thanks for your replay. It's funny, I did think about repainting, especially since the awning itself is in good shape...no holes or tears. I will definitely try to clean it first, using all the suggestions of my fellow RVers. The thought I had about painting vinyl is: would the paint stick OK, considering all the flexing an awning gets unrolling, rolling up, etc?  Again thanks for your kind advice. I'll try cleaning it again in a few weeks. If I make no progress, I'll "tap your brain" about the repainting.

                     mr. ed

             '90 Fleetwood Flair 30'
             '00 Saturn SL2 toad


----------



## candie25 (Feb 11, 2002)

stained awning

I have the same problem even tried stright bleach
that did not work ether,mine is on top(after you roll it)
like its burned from the sun.If you paint please let us know
I also posted this some time ago,not on this site and got 
same responce,more elbo grease.

Candie25


----------

